# Σιγά σιγά κι είδα τη νύχτα να λειώνει



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody
I would like to know if, in this context, "κι" is translated as "also", "even" or "and".

Σιγά σιγά κι είδα τη νύχτα να λειώνει
Χλωμά χλωμά χέρια γυμνά να μ' απλώνει
(Χόρεψε, Μαριάννα Ζορμπά)

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## konos

"Κι" is a form of the word "και" (and). This form is used when the word that follows starts with a vowel.


----------



## CarlitosMS

konos said:


> "Κι" is a form of the word "και" (and). This form is used when the word that follows starts with a vowel.



Thank you very much for your kind answer, but I think "and" doesn't suit in this sentence, IMHO.


----------



## Perseas

I also believe "κι" means "and" here. But I am between two interpretations:

1.
*and* _conj_ (then) (_έπειτα_) *και* _σύνδ_

  I got dressed *and* went downstairs.
  Ντύθηκα *και* κατέβηκα κάτω.

2.
*and* _conj_ (as a result) (_ως αποτέλεσμα_) *και* _σύνδ_

  Try harder *and* you will succeed.
  Προσπάθησε περισσότερο *και* θα τα καταφέρεις.

και - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------



## CarlitosMS

What does κι join in this case?


----------



## Perseas

CarlitosMS said:


> What does κι join in this case?


My previous answer was based on the thought that "σιγά σιγά" refers to an action (probably "dance") that is being done slowly. In this case "κι" would join that action and "είδα τη νύχτα να λιώνει".

However if "σιγα σιγά" is part of the sentence "Kι είδα τη νύχτα (σιγά σιγά) να λιώνει", then "κι" functions probably as "μεταβατικός σύνδεσμος" ("transitive? conjunction"). This "μεταβατικός κι/και" is placed at the beginning of a sentence.

Cf.
‘_In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
*And *the earth was without form, and void; *and *darkness [was] upon the face of the deep. *And* the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters.
*And *God said, Let there be light: *and* there was light.'_


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> This "μεταβατικός κι/και"


Just out of curiosity: Is ''ki/kai'' a masculine word in Greek?  Would ''metabatikò ki'' (neuter) be wrong? Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Just out of curiosity: Is ''ki/kai'' a masculine word in Greek?  Would ''metabatikò ki'' (neuter) be wrong? Thank you.


I wrote "μεταβατικός _κι/και_" implying "ο μεταβατικός σύνδεσμος _κι/και_".
But very often you can hear "το _και_" (maybe more often than "ο _και_"), "το _πότε_", "το _γιατί_", "το_ ότι_" etc.


----------



## Helleno File

As a learner I keep discovering that the little word "και" has very many subtle shades of meaning and use that English "and" simply does not have.The WR dictionary link above shows some of them but I think there are many more, often quite idiomatic and need to be learnt by heart.  For example _και ούτε (not even) _or "_και τα δυο" (both)  _with an emphatic sense_. _Or compare _ο,τι και να πεις_ and _ο,τι πεις_.  The first is "whatever you say" in most contexts pretty much with the sense of _οτιδήποτε_ which if memory serves me right can also be followed by _και να_. The latter also "whatever you say" is a reply to a request to do something muttered under your breath, possibly suggesting you don't agree! Both in the subjunctive but rather different. 

Back to the original question there could be an emphatic sense here, but this is a song/poetry so perhaps the writer also needs to to maintain the metre!  Trying to understand the writer's intention is one thing but looking for an exact translation might not get us very far.  As long as sounds like it could be a song in English it's OK.


----------

